

Twitter makes IPO plans official: expected value is about $14B - raoraorao
http://gigaom.com/2013/09/12/twitter-files-papers-to-go-public-at-less-than-1-billion-valuation/

======
marssaxman
I guess I'm old, because it still just seems like a random little
microblogging site to me. What's the big deal? And why is there no open
federated version? I'm not really interested in using a proprietary, single-
vendor communication network.

~~~
Sonicmouse
3 words: massive celebrity adoption.

------
selectout
This just means that their revenue is under $1 billion, not that they are
valuing at that.

~~~
samspenc
But why "just under" $1 billion? They could at, like, $500 million in revenue?

------
russelluresti
Yeah, revenue != valuation.

~~~
3825
I was thinking more in terms of 10x to 20x revenue per year as more normal.

------
pdevr
$14 billion, rather.

